# R33 front lower suspension arms



## wardiz (Dec 23, 2008)

I'm after a set of factory R33 GTR front lower suspension arms.

It can be without the tension rods.


----------



## amervyn123 (Aug 11, 2012)

Hi are you still looking for these?

I got mine still in the box after removing it a while ago. 

Let me know and I will send pics.



Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------

